# A Snowy In A Town Near You!



## JacaRanda (Jan 30, 2014)

You just never know.

Unusual number of Arctic snowy owls spotted in U.S. | News-JournalOnline.com

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snowy-owl-invasion-puzzles-sci/21127590  Darn, no sightings ins So. Cali.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 30, 2014)

DAGNABIT, Jaca, don't TAUNT me with this stuff!!

I am ALL too aware of the irruption of Snowys this year. Snowys in WV, Ohio, Indiana, the NC coast, Arkansas and even freakin' FLORIDA...but nary a one spotted so far in Tennessee.
A friend and I actually even took a day off back in December and drove 4 hours over to NC where one had been seen for several days in a row. We got there to discover that the owl had been captured and taken to rehab hours before we arrived.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah - There's one in DC - has a roost at the Washington Post Building.  Today it was hit by a bus (I told y'all we can't drive), and taken to the Nation Zoo for medical care.
Snowy owl hit by bus in DC, taken to National Zoo - WTOP.com


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 30, 2014)

sm4him said:


> DAGNABIT, Jaca, don't TAUNT me with this stuff!!
> 
> I am ALL too aware of the irruption of Snowys this year. Snowys in WV, Ohio, Indiana, the NC coast, Arkansas and even freakin' FLORIDA...but nary a one spotted so far in Tennessee.
> A friend and I actually even took a day off back in December and drove 4 hours over to NC where one had been seen for several days in a row. We got there to discover that the owl had been captured and taken to rehab hours before we arrived.



same here, no snowies being reported in my area either.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh how I wish I could just get up and go.  I would be all over the place chasing birdies.


----------

